
Graphical Linear Algebra – Bringing it all together - jonnybgood
http://graphicallinearalgebra.net/2015/11/18/24-bringing-it-all-together
======
wodenokoto
If you're the type of person who read comments first, you might want to access
the site via this link:

[http://graphicallinearalgebra.net/2015/04/23/makelele-and-
li...](http://graphicallinearalgebra.net/2015/04/23/makelele-and-linear-
algebra/)

It's a text book written as a blog and currently features 24 chapters / posts
and for some reason the website really wants you to start at the end, instead
of the beginning.

The above link is to the introductory post, where they introduce the course as
a new way of looking at an under appreciated discipline, that is usually
taught in an uninspired and counterintuitive manner, linear algebra.

More interesting is that the website is a call for phd students, and they have
research position available, both paid and scholarships.

